# Anfänger Frage - Totenbeschwörer



## Nimophelio (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
hab mir gestern D2 und die Erweiterung geholt und nen Totenbeschwörer gemacht. Nun wollt ich fragen ob ich erst in diesen Zähne Zauber Punkte stecken muss um diesen Leichenexplosionszauber zu kriegen oder nicht?
mfg Nimo


----------



## Balyndar (11. Januar 2009)

Hab den Talentbaum jetzt nicht komplett im Kopf, aber wenn Zähne oberhalb von Kadaverexplosion ist, dann brauchst du da einen Punkt, ja, denn damit schaltest du Kadaverexpl. sozusagen erst frei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (11. Januar 2009)

Ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (11. Januar 2009)

aber pack da nicht zu viel rein die sind viel zu schwach als das es sich lohnt mehr zu investieren spar lieber die skillpunkte für knochenspeer und diesen geisterkopf ( sorry schon ne zeitlang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gehrkos (12. Januar 2009)

Zähne kannst du Ruhig Maximieren.. Sowie Knochen Speer Knochen Geist Knochenrüstung Knochenwand Knochen Mauer....

Du musst die Synergien Ausnutzen um mit einem Necro richtig schaden zumachen und da kommst du mit Leichenexplosion nicht weit. 
1. Ergibt sich der Schaden zu 80&`% aus dem Leben des Gestorbenen und für PvP brauchst halt immer ne leiche wenn du die anwenden willst und so die killer Attacke ist sie auch in PvE nicht..

Desweiteren Machst du mit einem 7.000er Knochenspeer schon genug schaden und die Treffen auch mehrere gegner die hinter einander stehen und nen 6,8k Knochengeist sucht sich sogar den gegner...

Also Lass Knochen Explosion liegen und Machs wie Die guten Necros und Setze auf PvP NoBlock boner...
Auch wenn es Hart klingt aber sobald hier kein Patch kommt der das Pusht ohne ende wird dir Knochenexplosion einfach nichts bringen..


mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

Mach Gift  geht richtig gut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------

